# George-World's Largest Dane



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.mizozo.com/weird/12/2009/24/giant-george-worlds-largest-dog.html


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Both the photos on that page used forced perspective (and possibly a special lens on the top one) to make the dog appear much larger than he actually is. 
If you want to see what I mean, just look at the man's feet and legs in the first photo!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yes, being close and using a wide angle lens makes everything larger the closer it is to the camera. but it's still a pretty big dog!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Reminds me of Hogzilla and a huge cat (seemed to be about the size of a GSD) I saw on a website once - all large animals, but cleverly photographed to appear enormous. I was just amazed by friends of mine who bought into it and couldn't see that it was a hoax.

__________________________________
Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

really fake.....however i know of someone that has a dane that is huge...i mean huge....i wish i had pics of him..i don't remember how tall he was,

i am five foot, and his shoulders were every bit up past my hips if not more.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have some photos of large Danes I've met. I took photos of them with my Golden Retriever Ginger (who was 2 feet at the shoulder for comparison...)




















Ginger could easily walk underneath this one:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I hav always loved great danes! That Harlequin is lovely.


----------



## torizmojo (Apr 26, 2009)

Aww. Makes me miss my deaf dane boy, Tenchi, that we lost 2yrs ago. Such sweethearts. George is 5 inches taller than my boy, who was good sized at 38" at the shoulder.

Here's a line up pic that I took years ago that puts his size in perspective with my GSD, Faust, who was a larger boy at @ 27".









He was definitely a gentle giant.







Though I would've gladly traded his size for a healthier body.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Moni - awesome picture!!!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

The first picture that the photographer took is misleading, but that doesn't mean it's fake. 42 inches tall is pretty amazing. This dog could stand to lose some weight though, IMHO.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

I guess check the Guiness Book of World Records to see if its fake or not. If the dog made it in, then clearly its not fake. But if the dog didnt make it into the record books, it might be questionable.

You never know these days whats real or fake with all these computer software programs to enhance pictures. 

http://www.worldslargestdog1.com/


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I didn't say it was fake, I just said that the photography was manipulated to make the dog appear larger than he actually is-- kinda silly IMO... If the dog is already 42" tall, do they really need to make him look larger?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineI didn't say it was fake, I just said that the photography was manipulated to make the dog appear larger than he actually is-- kinda silly IMO... If the dog is already 42" tall, do they really need to make him look larger?


I was referring to amd1 who said it was "really fake", sorry.

I think this dog's application to the Guiness book is pending since Gibson has died, so he could _currently_ be the world's tallest dog.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yet this is a different dog than Dane I caught on Conan last week - that dog was white with spots and he was also supposed to be the worlds tallest dog at 3 1/2 feet. No tricking that photography when he's standing next to someone as tall as Conan. Pretty funny though, they brought out a doxie in a long leg suit.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

It's official...George is now officially the World's Tallest dog..in the Guinness World Book of Records. Was on the news tonight.


----------

